# Louisiana limit



## Stetson22 (Mar 28, 2013)

Fished the ship channel round Burnett bay and caught well over 25 fish on topwater. They averaged right around 15" with the exception of a couple under sized and a couple over 20". Pretty good way to ruin a topwater in 40 min flat. Wish I had a go pro to video this evening


----------

